# Zugriff auf Webseite ohne Domain?



## firemann (11. Nov. 2011)

hallo,

bei einem Umzug möchte ich auf einem neuen Server mit ISPConfig 3 die Webseite anlegen und die Seiten mit Datenbank usw. installieren. 

Die Domain soll aber dabei noch auf den alten Server zeigen und wird erst wenn die neue Webseite fertig eingerichtet umgeschaltet. 

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es auf die neue Webseite auch ohne Domainname zuzugreifen?

Die "nackte" IP-Adresse des Servers bringt mich da ja nicht weiter. Kann man da z.B. über ein Verzeichnisname auf den neuen Webspace zugreifen. 

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## nowayback (12. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen,

setz doch einfach nen Subdomain DNS Eintrag vom alten Server auf die neue IP und richte diese auf dem neuen Server ein.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2011)

Der Nachteil der subdomain Methode von nowayback ist, dass sich diverse cms system wie wordpress diese subdomain bei der Installation merken und dann später nicht richtig funktionirene, wenn Di nicht manuell in die Datenbanken eingreifst.

Ich würde Dir raten es so zu machen, wie es im ISPConfig FAQ steht, funktioniert für windows, mac und Linux:

How to access a namebased website without a DNS record « FAQforge


----------



## nowayback (13. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen Till,

Als Alternative fällt mir gerade noch Dyndns ein. Warum nicht eine von deren Subdomains auf die Serverip leiten? Später, wenn man den Server dann "live" nimmt, kann man alle CMS etc. umstellen auf die eigentliche Domain und dann den Dyndns Account wieder löschen 

Grüße
nwb


*** Edit: Blödsinn entfernt  ***


----------



## Till (13. Nov. 2011)

Das stimmt so nicht. Ich nutze die mthode bereits seit über 10 jahren regelmäßig für im internet verfügbare server. Die /etc/hosts datei eines jeden computers überschreibt grundsätzlich die angaben im dns system. Deswegen eignet sie sich insbesondere für domains die bereits im dns existieren, also z.b. Bei der migration bestehender websites, sie kann aber auch für noch nicht existirende domains oder sogar phantasie tlds eingesetzt werden.

Probier es einfach mal aus, dann wirst du sehen das es funktioniert. Und wie in der faq beschrieben geht es hier nicht um die hosts datei des servers!


----------



## nowayback (14. Nov. 2011)

Moinsen,

dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden. Du hast natürlich Recht. Wenn ich den Eintrag beim Client setze funktioniert es natürlich - manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht 

Grüße
nwb

*** Edit: Blödsinn im obigen Post entfernt  ***


----------

